

What do you think about an open api for restaurant menus? - jmenu

I am a founder of a restaurant menu website.  I have been working on an api that would allow the menus in our system to be integrated into any app via json, xml, html, or javascript.  Does anyone think this is useful?  If so, how would you use it?  How much would you pay? free, $5, $10, $20 a month?
======
Edmond
good idea, I actually built a webservice for exactly this type of service but
never bothered to launch it. The challenge would be getting restaurants to
commit to using your service as the only place they'll put their menu
information so that it is always current... people would only pay if they know
that the data is current, otherwise why not scrape it from other sites...

